# Player looking for online group



## agememnon13 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello!

I'm looking for an online group to play with. I'd like to play 4E, I've studied the books extensively but I've only played around twice. And I've DMed once. I would like to be a player for this group, but might be willing to try switching it up and DMing?

-4th Edition. Please 
-Somewhat new, but learns extremely quickly and is rather *booksmart* about it.

That's... really about it, if anyone is thinking of starting a campaign be sure to invite me! I can do text-based or skype, I've seen both. I have a Mac, so there *could* be problems with programming, Maptools works on this though.

Thanks DMs and players for reading, lets play some DnD!


----------



## H.M.Gimlord (Jan 22, 2011)

a13.  Are you on Living 4th Edition yet?  If not, drop in, make a character, or preferably submit an adventure proposal (for you to DM).  There are lots of characters hanging around wanting an adventure.


----------

